# More classical music like l'histoire du soldat



## artist202 (Jul 14, 2017)

I'm looking for more classical music from stravinsky or otherwise that's similar to l'histoire du soldat. I've already tried rite of spring and Petrushka and didn't like them as much so I'm hoping you guys could point me in the right direction. Thanks!


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

You might like Satie's Parade. It's in a similar kind of style - witty, playful, a bit jazzy.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

One could argue that Stravinsky isn't like anyone else, and you won't ever find anything that is like anything he wrote. That's what makes him Stravinsky.


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

His violin concerto is fantastic! Also Pulcinella is great too.


----------



## Adam Weber (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

artist202 said:


> I'm looking for more classical music from stravinsky or otherwise that's similar to l'histoire du soldat. I've already tried rite of spring and Petrushka and didn't like them as much so I'm hoping you guys could point me in the right direction. Thanks!


Stravinsky Octet - wonderful work, similar style to L'Histoire....also Danses Concertantes, "Dumbarton Oaks" Concerto, Pulcinella, Concertino, Ragtime, Septet, Pastorale, Symphonies of Wind Instruments, etc - so many works from IS' "middle period"


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Plenty of Stravinsky sounds like Stravinsky if you check it out but regarding L'Histoire, I love the drum parts, one of the many things foreshadowing _Xenakis_ (way more than Varese actually).


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

artist202 said:


> I'm looking for more classical music from stravinsky or otherwise that's similar to l'histoire du soldat. I've already tried rite of spring and Petrushka and didn't like them as much so I'm hoping you guys could point me in the right direction. Thanks!


If I where you, I would try to get those two under your belt, masterpieces.


----------



## artist202 (Jul 14, 2017)

Pugg said:


> If I where you, I would try to get those two under your belt, masterpieces.


I recognize that these two are masterpieces and favorites for a lot of people but they just didn't click for me.

Thanks everyone for the suggestions, the Ebony and Octet pieces sound great!


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Martinů, perhaps? I'm thinking in particular of works from the 1920s like _La Revue de Cuisine_ or the _Quartet for cello, horn, clarinet and side drum_.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Nereffid said:


> Martinů, perhaps? I'm thinking in particular of works from the 1920s like _La Revue de Cuisine_.


La Revue is a very cool piece...in the same vein as the Stavinsky, the Orff pieces for small ensemble are very good - selections from Carmina Burana [arranged by Orff student, with his sanction] plus selections from Der Mond, etc...very Stravinsky-like..


----------

